# "culinary cream" .....



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone used or heard of this ? Thoughts , opionions , exproemce? Reps have been trying to push it on me but not really sure about it . Minors makes one and now land o'lakes makes a "cream base" thats the same thing .


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

There is a thread here on culinary cream.


----------



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Sry new to the site


----------



## chef bilby (Nov 14, 2012)

The Cream of the Crop always rises to the top !!!

Then again so do dead fish /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They also make a powdered  Bechamel and a Roux in a container. Why bother going to culinary schools, if you can buy it.. You become an assembler not a chef. Years ago there was a bakery store on almost every main thoroughfare. Entenmans and frozen cake and pastry put them all out of business.. Same as the rouxs and all of that stuff will.. Look in the refrig. section of supermarket, Kraft makes many flavored cream basis retail and is working on wholesale version..8 ounce container from $2.00 to 2.99 some of the flavors are vile.


----------



## chef bilby (Nov 14, 2012)

chefedb said:


> They also make a powdered Bechamel and a Roux in a container. Why bother going to culinary schools, if you can buy it.. You become an assembler not a chef. Years ago there was a bakery store on almost every main thoroughfare. Entenmans and frozen cake and pastry put them all out of business.. Same as the rouxs and all of that stuff will.. Look in the refrig. section of supermarket, Kraft makes many flavored cream basis retail and is working on wholesale version..8 ounce container from $2.00 to 2.99 some of the flavors are vile.


True there Chef Ed , there are too many instant , pre made , no skill required " alternatives " for Comm ( and home for that matter ) Cooking in the Market Place , that IMO is why we as Chefs need to know and actively produce most of our elements ( within reason ) - there shouldn't be a place in a Comm Kitchen for Boosters , Culinary Cream , pre made Roux , béchamel or Holandaise . Unfortunately there is a "have it now, no effort required" culture out there and companies will fill the need in the market , but watch out it is a slippery slope Culinary Cream is a "Gateway" condiment and before you know it your whole kitchen will be full of the stuff .

My advice learn to use and make the basics from scratch , if you want to be a serious chef that's what you've got to do .


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

ChefEd and ChefBilly........where do we draw the line then? 

Culinary utilizes convenience products each and every day.

How far do you want to go with this?

Many places already use beef, chicken, and demi-glace base.

Pancake and Belgian waffle mix?

Jarred mayonnaise

Cocktail sauce

Salad dressings

the list can go on and on.


----------



## mrmickey (Feb 21, 2012)

The culinary cream by minor's  works as advertised it's mainly use in  catering and instutional  cooking  hepls cream based sauces hold  longer  works  great in scrambled eggs that are on a bufet line  keeps fresh real mashed potatoes  hold there texture and color when held in hot boxes   lots of the casino use culinary cream  .All I can say is try it to see if it works in your operation   it also cuts you heavy cream and butter cost .


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

must be an american thang!

never heard of it...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

My objection to all of these is by using them the new members of the culinary community will have no chance to actually make the real thing.. I have had people tell me they forgot how to make a certain thing, and could I give them the recipe and procedure.. Sought of reminds me of years ago we let students use calculaters in class. Now they can't count without using one.. Go to a market buy something for $3.15  give them a $5.00, then say "Oh here is a quarter. Now you have totally confused them as to how much change you get, cause the register tells them $1.85 and you should really  get $2.10. Happens millions of times a day all over... Thats one reason we fall way behind as far as education compared to many other countries.. WE MADE IT TO EASY FOR THE CHILDREN.


----------

